

Best tools for remote collaboration? - hyung

Our office is going to start having remote employees (all around the world), and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good remote collaboration tools?<p>Here's what I've found so far:<p>- Always-on Skype video chat, using dedicated Mac Minis<p>- DicoLab, multiple mice on a single computer, works remotely<p>- Dropbox, Google Docs, Basecamp, Trello, VNC<p>What other tools might help with realtime remote collaboration?
======
ianox
How about tmux (<http://tmux.sourceforge.net/>) for remote pair programming?

~~~
Zolrath
I actually wrote a script called wemux (<https://github.com/zolrath/wemux>)
specifically to enhance tmux remote pair programming. Adds user/server
listing, a concept of host/client, attach/detach messages and more.

